# Draggy page loading



## 3Xnocharm

Is anyone else having issues with this site be really draggy when you load a page?? Its been that way for me for the last two days, its really annoying! (both at home and at work )


----------



## LadyDee

Yes, it's been bad all day long, crashing database at times too, a possible server overload issue.


----------



## Cosmos

Yes, I'm getting it, too. Along with my anti-virus blocking content on this site.


----------



## anchorwatch

It has been like this for two days now.

Maybe Yungster will do something about this?


----------



## arbitrator

*TAM Techies! Get your butts to work!*


----------



## diwali123

*Server is slow*

Very very slow today


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I'm getting a popup for cleanmasterapp only on this page.


----------



## Administrator

hey guys, 

I have merged the two threads about site slowness/the server into one thread. I've noticed the site is running a bit slow as well but I have not got any Database errors yet. If you're getting DB errors could you please post in here with a link to the page you were trying to access as well as the time. 




ScubaSteve61 said:


> I'm getting a popup for cleanmasterapp only on this page.



How are you accessing the site ScubaSteve? If you can get a screenshot of it and post it here that would be very helpful. 

Thanks
- dm, community support


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Yungster said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have merged the two threads about site slowness/the server into one thread. I've noticed the site is running a bit slow as well but I have not got any Database errors yet. If you're getting DB errors could you please post in here with a link to the page you were trying to access as well as the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you accessing the site ScubaSteve? If you can get a screenshot of it and post it here that would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> - dm, community support


At that time, I was accessing via my nook HD tablet so unfortunately I am unable to do a screenshot. I was surfing several other sites on the web (stuff like Wikipedia and cnn.com), and none of them gave me that popup.

I also frequently get the "dating" (I've gotten match.com, farmersonly, Asian, Russian, Thai, Latina, and muscular women {my personal favorite}) ads on my nook, however I don't get them at work. I am not, nor have I ever, searched any dating sites on it. I attribute that to the firewall/web blockers here, however.


----------



## LadyDee

It's the dreaded database error again .. slow page loads .. server needs rebooting.


----------



## TikiKeen

And I thought it was just my podunk ISP!


----------



## Administrator

LadyDee said:


> It's the dreaded database error again .. slow page loads .. server needs rebooting.


Hi LadyDee, thank you for the report. As mentioned above, if you happen to see the error again, can you please note the time you got the error and the error message? More details the better. :smthumbup:

The tech has restarted the services and so it should be running okay. 

Sorry for any inconvenience everyoneo.

Regards,
CG - Community Support


----------



## LadyDee

Yungster said:


> Hi LadyDee, thank you for the report. As mentioned above, if you happen to see the error again, can you please note the time you got the error and the error message? More details the better. :smthumbup:
> 
> The tech has restarted the services and so it should be running okay.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience everyoneo.
> 
> Regards,
> CG - Community Support


 I will be happy to do that next time. I just saw this message.


----------



## moto164

Mine has been slow the last few days also.


----------



## TBT

Accessing the site between 12am-12:30am or so was almost impossible.Getting multiple 500 internal server error codes.When I managed to get on there was a database error while signing in.At the moment it is slow.Hope that helps.


----------



## LadyDee

11/9/2013 Time 8:45 

Message



Database error
The Talk About Marriage database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the talkaboutmarriage.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.

The talkaboutmarriage.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## TikiKeen

Me too, at 9:03, in CWI.


----------



## ASummersDay

Database errors out the wazoo today.


----------



## moto164

It's been bad the last week off and on off and on.


----------



## Administrator

Can you provide the type of browser you are using when experiencing this issue?

Cheers

MD


----------



## moto164

I use Chrome. Working better the last 2 days.


----------



## Administrator

we had a known issue with the server over the weekend which may have caused the db errors or slow page load. Keep us posted if it occurs again.

regards,

MD


----------



## TBT

Site is really slow.Data base error at 2:23 pm while accessing NYE thread in Social.Using firefox,but it also happens with IE.


----------



## TBT

Another database error 9:43 pm.


----------



## Cosmos

I've been getting quite a few of these for the past 12 hours:-


----------



## LadyDee

Pages are very slow loading again this am... Firefox and Opera browsers being used. I got Database Errors on and off yesterday.


----------



## anchorwatch

Come on Yungster, 

This is going on for a good while now. 

What's the problem with your servers? 

Let's get it solved!

I didn't contribute for this.


----------



## Administrator

I am getting our tech to check back on the server to see where the db errors are occurring during page load.

regards,

MD


----------



## anchorwatch

Yungster said:


> I am getting our tech to check back on the server to see where the db errors are occurring during page load.
> 
> regards,
> 
> MD


Glad to hear someone is on it. 

Slow loading is annoying. 

You know how patient we New Yorkers are. 

Thanks


----------



## Administrator

Hi everyone, I just need a little bit more info for the tech as requested. Whenever you get the chance, can you please take a screenshot of your browser's status bar when you are experiencing the slow page load so we can see what it's waiting on? 

For example:








Thanks,
CG - Community Support


----------



## LadyDee

Database error again now and slow page loads, the message at the bottom on Firefox is

Waiting for talkaboutmarriage.com





Database Error Database error
The Talk About Marriage database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the talkaboutmarriage.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.

The talkaboutmarriage.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Jellybeans

Yeah it has been super slow for me and sometimes gives me an error page


----------



## CharlieParker

Yungster said:


> Hi everyone, I just need a little bit more info for the tech as requested. Whenever you get the chance, can you please take a screenshot of your browser's status bar when you are experiencing the slow page load so we can see what it's waiting on?
> 
> For example:
> View attachment 12073
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> CG - Community Support


----------



## anchorwatch

Waiting...


----------



## Wing Man

I have high speed Verizon Fios, a newer computer with all the bells and whistles, and I even switched to Google Chrome to surf with, and yet this site is also clogging up for me and goes into *thinking* mode just to simply turn a page or post a reply. You guys keep on adding more graphics and storing a ton of threads from a year or two ago, maybe it's time for a good upgrade and also purge a bunch of older stuff.


----------



## jdd

It's on your server when we are seeing database errors not a 3rd party. Check server load, run mysqltuner. What web server software are you using? Who is your web host?
I'll look more at what is slow loading when I'm on a desktop. Can you pull your slow queries log? I can send you in the right direction to get this fixed. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Wing Man

jdd said:


> It's on your server when we are seeing database errors not a 3rd party. Check server load, run mysqltuner. What web server software are you using? Who is your web host?
> I'll look more at what is slow loading when I'm on a desktop. Can you pull your slow queries log? I can send you in the right direction to get this fixed. Feel free to pm me.


I am using the newest and best version of Google Chrome, and in my opinion the problem is that this site is slowly but surely crashing.


----------



## jdd

Wing Man said:


> I am using the newest and best version of Google Chrome, and in my opinion the problem is that this site is slowly but surely crashing.


It's a problem with the database / a connection to the database. Look at the time the site is taking to respond to a search query.

It could be a number of problem, but without seeing some log files I really can only take guesses at exactly what is wrong and what needs to be done to fix it.

Unless the server this is on is terribly overloaded, chances are good a few tweaks from a experienced administrator will drastically fix things up.


----------



## moto164

Waiting


----------



## heartsbeating

I've attempted to use the following to correct it:

Sonic Screwdriver
Jedi Mind-tricks
Saying please and thank you

None of the above worked so I'm posting here. Help us TAM-kenobi, you're our only hope.


----------



## Mavash.

I'm having all these problems too. Database errors, slow to load, etc. And yes it's still happening today. 

I have a brand new computer and this is the only site that I'm having trouble with so I knew it was TAM and not anything on my end.


----------



## Administrator

heartsbeating said:


> I've attempted to use the following to correct it:
> 
> Sonic Screwdriver
> Jedi Mind-tricks
> Saying please and thank you
> 
> None of the above worked so I'm posting here. Help us TAM-kenobi, you're our only hope.



The forum is made of wood so the Sonic won't help  
Your post just made me giggle. :smthumbup:

I report the issue to the techs. They might still need to see some loading bar delays that you get, so if the forum is running slow try to grab a screen show of it. CG posted an example of what we're looking for a few posts above. 

- dm, community support


----------



## Wing Man

Mavash. said:


> I'm having all these problems too. Database errors, slow to load, etc. And yes it's still happening today.
> 
> I have a brand new computer and this is the only site that I'm having trouble with so I knew it was TAM and not anything on my end.


Same here, and every other site I visit is super fast except for this one now so it's definitely this site.


----------



## heartsbeating

Yungster said:


> The forum is made of wood so the Sonic won't help
> Your post just made me giggle. :smthumbup:
> 
> I report the issue to the techs. They might still need to see some loading bar delays that you get, so if the forum is running slow try to grab a screen show of it. CG posted an example of what we're looking for a few posts above.
> 
> - dm, community support




I've since requested for the tardis to transport me to when TAM is fixed, but couldn't get a reading of the time-frame!

The issues are the same as the screen shots already provided. 

Good luck with the mission!


----------



## jdd

Yungster said:


> I report the issue to the techs. They might still need to see some loading bar delays that you get, so if the forum is running slow try to grab a screen show of it. CG posted an example of what we're looking for a few posts above.
> 
> - dm, community support


This post has links that talk about performance under Vbulletin 4.X, but most of it is still a good reference point for 3.8.X that your running.

I strongly suspect you will see what is going on when you look at the slow queries log. Even if it's the web server or the php handler you should be getting these problems logged in the slow queries log.


----------



## Administrator

jdd said:


> This post has links that talk about performance under Vbulletin 4.X, but most of it is still a good reference point for 3.8.X that your running.
> 
> I strongly suspect you will see what is going on when you look at the slow queries log. Even if it's the web server or the php handler you should be getting these problems logged in the slow queries log.



Thanks for that link. How have you found the forum the past few days ( Sorry I have not been around to post back ). The forum seems to be running smoother on my end. Not dragging to load the pages. I am using the latest version of FireFox. 

- dm


----------



## Wing Man

Whatever they did it charged the site back up and it's running at full strength for me again. :smthumbup:


----------



## jdd

Yungster said:


> Thanks for that link. How have you found the forum the past few days ( Sorry I have not been around to post back ). The forum seems to be running smoother on my end. Not dragging to load the pages. I am using the latest version of FireFox.
> 
> - dm


*EDIT: I wrote this post and then as I submitted it I got a database error, so there is still something that need some more attention.*

Thank You; I've been on for a while today and so far it has all seemed to be running well.

I had a few threads that were talking a long time to load last night via the Tapatalk app on my phone, but it's really hard to diagnosis from a phone what is going on.

One more thing you could go to save some queries is to turn off the related posts function. This is probably the top reason that old threads are re-activated and it adds a lot of database queries to a site of this size.

Hosting costs have continued to decrease a lot in recent times. With more enterprise level SSD's available, Virtual Private Servers with SSD drives have become much more affordable. If you continue to have problems and you find that your bottle neck is i/o related it's worth looking at what it would cost to move your database to a server with a SSD.

It looks like you throttled the search time to 5 seconds, which can help if your being flooded with requests by someone who is trying to refresh a page as many times as possible, but with a site this size you are already on powerful enough hosting that one person should not be able to make much difference.

Again if you continue to have problem; If the web hosting and the database server are on the same box / vps, it's probably time to at least consider putting the database on a second vps / server.


----------



## Administrator

Are you still getting DB errors now? I'll let the techs know that DB errors are still occurring on the forum as well as all the info about servers you gave us. 

- dm


----------



## jdd

Yungster said:


> Are you still getting DB errors now? I'll let the techs know that DB errors are still occurring on the forum as well as all the info about servers you gave us.
> 
> - dm


HI;

Everything has been loading well today. I got the Db errors for about 15 minutes after I first got an error last night (around 4:20 cst).

If this continues to happen and the diagnosis is being a little elusive you may want to have them check the DB connection limit from the web server to the database server (even if there are on the same physical server there will be a connection limit).

I'm just mentioning this because if this problem shows back up at peak times, but they are not seeing it in the slowqueries log it could be the connection limit from the web server.

I'll watch and let you know if I run into any problems again.

Thanks!


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I am once again having issues with pages taking forever to load, and database errors. Also, I received the the same PM from someone three times.


----------



## jdd

3Xnocharm said:


> I am once again having issues with pages taking forever to load, and database errors. Also, I received the the same PM from someone three times.


I've also noticed some very slow load times and database errors in the past few days.


----------



## Coffee Amore

3Xnocharm said:


> I am once again having issues with pages taking forever to load, and database errors. Also, I received the the same PM from someone three times.


Same here or I get multiples blank PMs from someone even though they wrote a message in the body of the PM.


----------



## heartsbeating

Simultaneous likes. First there's nothing, then there's a whopping stack (as in, say, 3 likes... yep, on a good day) appearing at the same time.

Other than that, it's looking pretty groovy baby.


----------



## Conrad

heartsbeating said:


> Simultaneous likes.


Sounds like an Olympic Event.


----------



## Administrator

Coffee Amore said:


> Same here or I get multiples blank PMs from someone even though they wrote a message in the body of the PM.


This is being looked into.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Administrator

Coffee Amore said:


> Same here or I get multiples blank PMs from someone even though they wrote a message in the body of the PM.


A test PM was sent.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Coffee Amore

Yungster said:


> A test PM was sent.
> 
> ~ Alan, Community Support


I got the PM. It wasn't blank.


----------



## CharlieParker

On PM's, I didn't get email notifications of any since Monday. Not a biggie but anyone else see that?


----------



## Administrator

CharlieParker said:


> On PM's, I didn't get email notifications of any since Monday. Not a biggie but anyone else see that?



looked at the logs, your provider is blocking us as spam  

HB


----------



## CharlieParker

Yungster said:


> looked at the logs, your provider is blocking us as spam
> 
> HB


OK, thanks for the info, something must have change on my end since Monday when it still worked. I'll take it from here.


----------



## CharlieParker

Sorry, back to you. The SPF record for vsobr.com does not include 174.36.49.243. Hence the message was rejected.


----------



## Administrator

CharlieParker said:


> Sorry, back to you. The SPF record for vsobr.com does not include 174.36.49.243. Hence the message was rejected.


We've added that IP to our SPF and TXT records.*It will take a bit until everything fully propagates.

Let us know when you start receiving emails again. 

Thanks

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## moto164

Very slow today. Getting the message at bottom left. Waiting for aax-us-east amazon-adsytem.com


----------



## Administrator

Thank you  

Have them looking into it 

HB


----------



## 3putt

Same thing today for me, except my message says...

Request queued for sending to fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net...

Any page on any sub-forum hasn't loaded properly for me. Been off and on quirky for quite a while now.


----------



## Administrator

3putt said:


> Same thing today for me, except my message says...
> 
> Request queued for sending to fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net...
> 
> Any page on any sub-forum hasn't loaded properly for me. Been off and on quirky for quite a while now.


The request is coming from the Facebook plugin on the sidebar.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> The request is coming from the Facebook plugin on the sidebar.
> 
> ~ Alan, Community Support


Is there anything I can do on my end to fix it, or do I just live with it? I tried Adblock, and that doesn't correct the problem.

ETA: I logged out of FB then used Adblock again and it's fixed the problem for the time being. Shouldn't need to do this though. Sounds like you guys still have some tech issues on your hands.


----------



## Administrator

Facebook integration will always be an issue. The issues was fixed becasue you logged out of facebook. We can get rid of the likes option if users like. 

HB


----------



## jdd

*Re: Re: Draggy page loading*



Yungster said:


> Facebook integration will always be an issue. The issues was fixed becasue you logged out of facebook. We can get rid of the likes option if users like.
> 
> HB


Many (most) want to be anonymous here. Check your Facebook app and see how many likes the on site like buttons generate. 

If people are clicking the facebook like buttons they may not realize that those can show up on their facebook profile and potentially expose clues to their identity.


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> Facebook integration will always be an issue. The issues was fixed becasue you logged out of facebook. We can get rid of the likes option if users like.
> 
> HB


Well, it's been a couple of days and the pages went right back to not fully loading. Still logged out of FB, so that's not the problem.


----------



## jdd

*Re: Re: Draggy page loading*



3putt said:


> Well, it's been a couple of days and the pages went right back to not fully loading. Still logged out of FB, so that's not the problem.


I'll take a look later when on a desktop computer and will see if anything is hanging for me.


----------



## Administrator

when the site is not loading correctly we need to know what is in that static bar. 

HB


----------



## jdd

3putt said:


> Well, it's been a couple of days and the pages went right back to not fully loading. Still logged out of FB, so that's not the problem.


Everything is looking good to me, I don't see any slow load times at all. 

What time of day is it happening? Let me know and I'll try to check around that time of day.

If you are a bit familiar with your computer, you could try changing your DNS reslovers to Google DNS:

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Who is your Internet provider?


----------



## 3putt

jdd said:


> Everything is looking good to me, I don't see any slow load times at all.
> 
> What time of day is it happening? Let me know and I'll try to check around that time of day.
> 
> If you are a bit familiar with your computer, you could try changing your DNS reslovers to Google DNS:
> 
> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
> 
> Who is your Internet provider?


Well, to answer Yungster's question first. This time it's...

idsync.rlcdn.com

I don't know jdd. It just started about a month ago, and it's very random; no pattern I can see at all. IP is ATT, and I'll check some things, but this is the only site that I have this kind of problem with. I've also PMed some other peeps here and they are experiencing the same issues I am, so it's definitely not isolated to me.

I'll do some experimenting on my end, but I think the problem is deeper than that. I've been wrong before though.

If this helps, sometimes it's the CWI board, then it will be the Private Board, and then another time another board. Like I said, completely random.


----------



## 3putt

I just noticed something, and thinking back it's usually like this. The page not fully loading only seems to occur on the main page of whatever forum board I happen to be on. However, when I click on any thread on that particular board, the thread loads just fine.


----------



## Administrator

3putt said:


> I just noticed something, and thinking back it's usually like this. The page not fully loading only seems to occur on the main page of whatever forum board I happen to be on. However, when I click on any thread on that particular board, the thread loads just fine.


So, you've noticed a the forum view is slower than the thread view?

forum view: Technical Difficulties?

thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/135730-draggy-page-loading-2.html

~ AS


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> So, you've noticed a the forum view is slower than the thread view?
> 
> forum view: Technical Difficulties?
> 
> thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/135730-draggy-page-loading-2.html
> 
> ~ AS


Typically, yes. But when you throw in the DB error page and all it gets a bit muddled. LOL

Now, when I say slower loading, I mean the pages that don't never do. They'll load say 89 out of 90 elements, then get hung up there. The pages that DO load properly load quickly. It's all or nothing. I've had pages that were still trying to load after walking away from the computer for hours. It just won't load that last element.

ETA- I use Opera browser if, FTR.


----------



## jdd

3putt said:


> Typically, yes. But when you throw in the DB error page and all it gets a bit muddled. LOL
> 
> Now, when I say slower loading, I mean the pages that don't never do. They'll load say 89 out of 90 elements, then get hung up there. The pages that DO load properly load quickly. It's all or nothing. I've had pages that were still trying to load after walking away from the computer for hours. It just won't load that last element.
> 
> ETA- I use Opera browser if, FTR.


Have you seen the database error page recently? That is almost certainly the server / host this site is running on. I did see those in the past, but it appeared they made some changes to address them.

I'm on att uverse also for my main connection.

What happens if you stop the page loading before that last item loads, are you able to use the page?


----------



## jdd

Yungster said:


> So, you've noticed a the forum view is slower than the thread view?
> 
> forum view: Technical Difficulties?
> 
> thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/135730-draggy-page-loading-2.html
> 
> ~ AS


They are loading about the same for me.

thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/135730-draggy-page-loading-2.html

398 KB in 2.75 S

forum view: Technical Difficulties?

495 KB in 2.74 S


----------



## CharlieParker

jdd said:


> Have you seen the database error page recently?


I have, a couple of times each day the past several days.


----------



## jdd

CharlieParker said:


> I have, a couple of times each day the past several days.


Their tech is going to have to diagnosis what is causing that then, there is little to be seen from the external diagnostics once you know that the connection isn't making it to the database.


----------



## 3putt

CharlieParker said:


> I have, a couple of times each day the past several days.


Same here, except I would say 4-5 times a day for me. But it usually clears on a couple of refreshes.


----------



## 3putt

jdd said:


> They are loading about the same for me.
> 
> thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/135730-draggy-page-loading-2.html
> 
> 398 KB in 2.75 S
> 
> forum view: Technical Difficulties?
> 
> 495 KB in 2.74 S


Only because you happen to be hitting it at the right time. When it's fine, it's fine, but when it's not, it's not.

The thing that irritates me the most about it is that it always seems to happen (to me anyway) right when I'm in the middle of posting, and then I lose what I've already typed and my thought process right along with it.

It's no real big deal I guess, but you guys said you wanted specifics to find the problem, so......


----------



## Administrator

If you're noticing the site running slowly for you, please post here. In your post please ensure to include what time of the day you notice the forum is running slowest but please ensure to add your time zone. 

Thanks

~ dm, community support


----------



## jdd

*Re: Re: Draggy page loading*



Yungster said:


> If you're noticing the site running slowly for you, please post here. In your post please ensure to include what time of the day you notice the forum is running slowest but please ensure to add your time zone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~ dm, community support


It's been loading well for me. 

Only problems I've had were via tapatalk and I'm pretty sure that was a bug with the app that I have fixed now.

Directly I've not seen anything suggestive of a server issue in the past few weeks or so.


----------



## Administrator

jdd said:


> It's been loading well for me.
> 
> Only problems I've had were via tapatalk and I'm pretty sure that was a bug with the app that I have fixed now.
> 
> Directly I've not seen anything suggestive of a server issue in the past few weeks or so.



Great to hear :smthumbup:

If you do notice a change please let us know. 

~ dm, community support


----------



## 3putt

Yungster said:


> Great to hear :smthumbup:
> 
> If you do notice a change please let us know.
> 
> ~ dm, community support


It has been doing much better lately. There may still be a little glitch with the FB sidebar during loading, but since I now stay logged out of FB, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## 3putt

3putt said:


> It has been doing much better lately. There may still be a little glitch with the FB sidebar during loading, but since I now stay logged out of FB, it really doesn't matter.


Alright, this page not loading crap is starting back up again on CWI, and again it's the FB sidebar that's causing it from what it's showing me.

On the Private Members board it's tags.bluekai.com that keeps hanging up the load.


----------



## 3putt

3putt said:


> Alright, this page not loading crap is starting back up again on CWI, and again it's the FB sidebar that's causing it from what it's showing me.
> 
> On the Private Members board it's tags.bluekai.com that keeps hanging up the load.


Anyone else having problems with this again? Now it's on every reload attempt.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Mine is somewhat dragging. The issue I am having is that on one thread in particular, it will not allow me to go to the next page in Firefox. Works fine in IE. Crazy.


----------



## 3putt

And now, after a couple of days of this and finally posting about it, it's working properly. 

For now, anyway.


----------

